# New Stuff



## LomondSoap (Sep 25, 2009)

Hey folks, sorry I've not been around for a while, this is what I've been up to...





Berry Soaps, wildcrafted, handpicked berries, Elder, Rosehip, Rowan & Juniper, all packaged together in a box.




Herbal balms




Some gifts & bits




New bigger sized soaps, I'm done with swirls and colours (for now), so just simple essential oils soaps with natural colourants.




I'm loving making creams, fairly simple ones but oh boy can you tell the difference to shop bought.


----------



## AshleyR (Sep 25, 2009)

Wow, everything looks awesome! I just love your packaging! I especially love the blue bottle with the silver label..... nice!


----------



## lecheymiel (Sep 25, 2009)

I like so much... delicate...


----------



## Saltysteele (Sep 25, 2009)

beautiful job!


----------



## IanT (Sep 25, 2009)

Iam quite impressed!  Great stock!


----------



## Vic1963 (Sep 25, 2009)

Real nice......makes me want to buy


----------



## heyjude (Sep 25, 2009)

Guess we know why you haven't been around much!  Nice work!  

Jude


----------



## topcat (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi Corrie!  Welcome back     I have seen all of these because I check out your website regularly :wink:   Love them all too.

Tanya


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2009)

Your product and packaging are to die for gorgeous . I always look forward to looking at your pictures 

Kitn


----------



## Rosey (Sep 25, 2009)

Those are beautiful! I love the packaging on everything, very professional!


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2009)

OMG, it is all so professional. Nice job.


----------



## GrumpyOldWoman (Sep 26, 2009)

I love your packaging!!
Your soaps are beautiful too!  I love the layered ones.  Your lines are so perfect and straight


----------



## jarvan (Sep 26, 2009)

Is the stamp (like the one that says Elder) something that you make from an alphabet set or do you have different stamps made for each bar? I am trying to find something that will work to do the same...put the name of the soap on the bar. Right now all I stamp into one of the ends is the date it was made.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2009)

Very impressed at your range. Your natural soaps are inspirational


----------



## fireweed (Sep 26, 2009)

Lovely


----------



## alwaysme07 (Sep 26, 2009)

Those are awesome and beautiful.


----------



## SueSue (Sep 27, 2009)

I really like your soaps, and packaging, best of luck to you! I also read your blog quite awhile ago and it is very interesting. love your pics!


----------



## LomondSoap (Sep 27, 2009)

Thank you everyone for your lovely comments. 
The stamp is a set, so you can print what you want on your bars, one downside is that the fonts available are not very exciting. I haven't used it half as much as I should have either but I've started using it on my bigger sized new soaps which are fairly plain.
I got it from http://www.soapimpressions.com/


----------



## Milla (Sep 27, 2009)

Those are absolutely gorgeous!  I love everything!  I really like your essential oil soaps, especially the pink and green one.  The labels are great too!


----------



## Bnky (Oct 1, 2009)

Wow...I love your products.  The colors of your natural soaps area absolutely amazing & the open jar of cream looks wonderful!


----------



## Billie (Oct 1, 2009)

Wow!   Beautiful products and packaging!


----------

